# I've been having trouble with this one battle...



## Aduro (May 5, 2014)

I've been replaying Heart Gold and there's this one match I really can't handle, there's this one kid with a rattata, and its really tough. Seriously it must be in the top percentage of rattatas or something. I trained my Typhlosion to lvl 100 to take it on but it just gets OHKO'd. This Joey kid must be some kind of master. How the hell am I supposed to beat such a deadly killing machine?

BTW does anyone else have any NPC trainers they struggle with? I know Whitney's miltank is a difficulty spike for a lot of people and Ghetsis' haxx Hydreigion is annoying for unprepared players.


----------



## Nep Nep (May 5, 2014)

Aduro said:


> I've been replaying Heart Gold and there's this one match I really can't handle, there's this one kid with a rattata, and its really tough. Seriously it must be in the top percentage of rattatas or something. I trained my Typhlosion to lvl 100 to take it on but it just gets OHKO'd. This Joey kid must be some kind of master. How the hell am I supposed to beat such a deadly killing machine?
> 
> BTW does anyone else have any NPC trainers they struggle with? I know Whitney's miltank is a difficulty spike for a lot of people and Ghetsis' haxx Hydreigion is annoying for unprepared players.



Lel Youngster Joey. 

Miltank was pretty tough yeah but I never lost to Whitney to be honest and that's with Quilava as my starter too. I always only trained my starter though so yeah. Quilava was too OP for even roll out. 

I'm pretty sure Nintendo has realized most people EV train soooo they hiked up the difficulty a bit. Stuff an appropriate Pokemon full of EV's and Ghestis isn't any harder than the usual endgame trainer.


----------



## Aduro (May 5, 2014)

Kyokkai said:


> I'm pretty sure Nintendo has realized most people EV train soooo they hiked up the difficulty a bit. Stuff an appropriate Pokemon full of EV's and Ghestis isn't any harder than the usual endgame trainer.


That's true, especially when people use items and battle style shift (not that it helps when Rattata can nuke anyone it reaches with one tackle, seriously not even wonder guard can stop its percentile climbing power!) . Usually I have to nuzlock just to keep the game challenging, like in Heart Gold I'm doing a nuzlock with non-legendary flying-types only and Lt. Surge is kind of a nuisance.


----------



## Mider T (May 5, 2014)

>Rattata
>Tough

Put the game down and never touch it again.


----------



## Totally not a cat (May 5, 2014)

Has gamefreak ever put a F.E.A.R trainer out there? How would you like Youngster Joey to challenge you to a 1v1 battle with his Lv.4 Rattata after the Elite 4 and then BAM.


----------



## Jagger (May 9, 2014)

Mider T said:


> >Rattata
> >Tough
> 
> Put the game down and never touch it again.


You probably cheated. :ignoramus


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

I'm man enough to say that Whitney made me cry like a little bitch..


----------



## Katou (May 11, 2014)

Falkner and Bugsy gave me more trouble than Whitney . . 
why the heck did i choose Chikorita


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> Falkner and Bugsy gave me more trouble than Whitney . .
> why the heck did i choose Chikorita



You can get an Onix for both.. With Whitney tho, you're always screwed even with a damn Haunter in your team.. Even your Onix somehow gets destroyed by the luckiest Clefairy ever.. 

It was only when I grew up I started smacking the bitch with a Weepinbell(Sleep Powder).. 

Later, the game became a breeze with Typhlosion, Haunter, and that Shiny Gyarados..


----------



## Katou (May 11, 2014)

Khris said:


> You can get an Onix for both.. With Whitney tho, you're always screwed even with a damn Haunter in your team.. Even your Onix somehow gets destroyed by the luckiest Clefairy ever..
> 
> It was only when I grew up I started smacking the bitch with a Weepinbell(Sleep Powder)..
> 
> Later, the game became a breeze with Typhlosion, Haunter, and that Shiny Gyarados..



I think the best way to kill Miltank was to balanced out attack. . 

for Example . .Bayleef's Razor Leaf crit took out half of Miltank's Hitpoint .  
i use dire hit to raise its chances of it happening again . . since Whitney doesn't use Super potion unless Miltank isn't below the yellow bar

so I usually use Sleep powder before i do this . . 
but that damn Rollout keeps continuing every time sleep powder misses 
Plus Miltank has speed. . so it usually attacks first before me 

as for Clefairy . . Metronome . . Sometimes i get lucky that it never gets any decent moves . . it becomes Leech Seed or Tail whip for some reason sometimes Rock Slide etc.

and yeah . .i did get onix . .to kill Falkner


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 11, 2014)

Of course right now she's easy, but when I was a kid I was barely knowledgeable to anything other than weaknesses.. I didn't think stats meant that much..


----------



## Katou (May 11, 2014)

So did I . . but when i did check it . .it was a lot serious than i thought . .

Like . . How i keep giving Hitmonchan Fire/ice/Thunder Punch before
and wondered why it was weak. . since Hitmonchan didn't have much SP Attack . .


----------



## Lortastic (May 11, 2014)

Wallachia said:


> So did I . . but when i did check it . .it was a lot serious than i thought . .
> 
> Like . . How i keep giving Hitmonchan Fire/ice/Thunder Punch before
> and wondered why it was weak. . since Hitmonchan didn't have much SP Attack . .



You'd think Punching moves would be physical back then. 
Made Alakazam OP as hell though in the older games.


----------



## Katou (May 11, 2014)

Lortastic said:


> You'd think Punching moves would be physical back then.
> Made Alakazam OP as hell though in the older games.



Right around the Version of Emerald below . . Even something like Volt Tackle was a SP Attack . .even though were all aware it's a Physical Attack . .

good thing that they changed it ever since Diamond and Pearl . .


----------

